# Official SMF September 2010 Throwdown



## sumosmoke

*In honor of our beloved friend, and SMF member, RonP - the September TD will be a tribute to his love of Yoshida's*

This month's code word is: RonP

WIKI with Official SMF Rules

Anything goes - as long as Yoshida's is used. If Yoshida's is not available in your area, please send BMudd14474 a PM and he might be able to help out.

****PLEASE NOTE THE CHANGE IN THE ENTRY DUE DATE****

*Entries are due to Sumosmoke by 11:59pm EST - 9/26/10*


----------



## rbranstner

Great Idea. Ron would be proud. To bad I can't get Yoshida's around here.


----------



## meateater

rbranstner said:


> Great Idea. Ron would be proud. To bad I can't get Yoshida's around here.


Ive seen it at Smith/Krogers , Vons, Sams Club, if Sams has it maybe Wally World. Hope this helps.


----------



## bmudd14474

rbranstner said:


> Great Idea. Ron would be proud. To bad I can't get Yoshida's around here.


Let me know if you want to do the throwdown. I can get you a bottle of yoshida's just pm me your address


----------



## richoso1

Laurel, what a great tribute to Ron, by doing a Yoshida throwdown in his memory. I'm going to get in on this one, I've been saving a bottle of Yoshida's for a special occasion. The time has come to use it. What a great tribute, thank you for being so thoughtful and considerate.Rich


----------



## chefrob

great idea!


----------



## dutchfielder

I'm a newbie just today so have a coupla' questions: Is the monthly throwdown just for Braggin' rights? What is the monthly code word for? Where do I get information about the secret handshake?


----------



## bmudd14474

DutchFielder said:


> I'm a newbie just today so have a coupla' questions: Is the monthly throwdown just for Braggin' rights? What is the monthly code word for? Where do I get information about the secret handshake?


There are prizes for the winner or viewer choice and judges choice. Code word is so that we know it was made in the month of the throwdown. At the beginning of this thread there is a like to the rules and all and this is where the secret handshake is at


----------



## jirodriguez

Great Idea!!


----------



## distre

Great Idea. Prayer and sympathies to Ron's family. I always enjoyed reading his post.


----------



## ecto1

I think I am going to get in on this one and in Rons honer use the MES instead of the UDS.


----------



## mballi3011

Now that's a GREAT idea there Laurel. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





To Ron and that Yoshidas sauce


----------



## realtorterry

HERE HERE


----------



## Bearcarver

Excellent,

Ron will smile down upon this event for sure!

Bear


----------



## eman

I have never entered a throwdown . But this one i have to do .

 Got the hamster running full speed to get the wheels turning for ideas.


----------



## sumosmoke

For the record, this idea was not mine, but came from a fellow member - Beer-B-Q


----------



## lugnutz

hmmm, I like the idea, but have no clue what yoshida's is or what can be done with it.


----------



## beer-b-q

Lugnutz said:


> hmmm, I like the idea, but have no clue what yoshida's is or what can be done with it.


For those of you unfamiliar with Yoshida's here is a link to their website. 

http://www.mryoshidas.com/
 

You can find Yoshida's at Sam's Club and Costco also some grocery stores carry it... Walmart probably does also since it is sold in Sam's Clubs.


----------



## lugnutz

I'll check Wal Mart for it, Sam's and Costco are a bit of a drive for me.  Hope Wally World has it sounds good, specially the garlic one.


----------



## beer-b-q

*Here in the KC area the Sam's Clubs that show having it **IN STOCK:*

5110 N. OAK TRAFFICWAY
KANSAS CITY ,MO 64118
Club # 8207

8300 WEST 135TH STREET
OVERLAND PARK ,KS 66213
Club # 4707

*These show as being** OUT OF STOCK:*

12200 W. 95TH ST.
LENEXA ,KS 66215
Club # 8208

12420 S. 71 HWY.
GRANDVIEW (K.C.) ,MO 64030
Club # 8243

4100 Bolger Drive
Independence ,MO 64055
Club # 8293


----------



## lugnutz

Thanks Paul


----------



## alelover

I'm getting an error on the rules link. Anybody else having trouble?

WIKI with Official SMF Rules


----------



## que-ball

Great throwdown idea this month, BeerBQ and sumosmoke!


----------



## pineywoods

alelover said:


> I'm getting an error on the rules link. Anybody else having trouble?
> 
> WIKI with Official SMF Rules


Try this link I just looked at it with no problems

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/official-smf-throwdown-rules


----------



## alelover

Thanks.


----------



## pit 4 brains

I'm in.. What a great way to do my first throwdown. I might just marinate my cell phone in Yoshidas and smoke it!


----------



## meateater

A entry in the T-Down would be an honor to RonP. Personally I don't agree on a winner for this one. No judges poll or members poll, just show a entry. That's just my personal feelings, just one big buffet in honor.


----------



## pit 4 brains

> A entry in the T-Down would be an honor to RonP. Personally I don't agree on a winner for this one. No judges poll or members poll, just show a entry. That's just my personal feelings, just one big buffet in honor.


 I could not agree more.. Chalk this month up to Ron, in his honor...


----------



## beer-b-q

meateater said:


> A entry in the T-Down would be an honor to RonP. Personally I don't agree on a winner for this one. No judges poll or members poll, just show a entry. That's just my personal feelings, just one big buffet in honor.


I would not have a problem with that... Then even then Judges could post something.


----------



## Bearcarver

Beer-B-Q said:


> I would not have a problem with that... Then even then Judges could post something.


There ya go---Great Idea !


----------



## pineywoods

Beer-B-Q said:


> I would not have a problem with that... Then even then Judges could post something.


A judge can enter any contest all they have to do is tell us ahead of time so a mod or admin can take their spot judging that month it has been done before


----------



## shooterrick

Great tribute Laurel!  I am so booked with new grandson trip and the like I probably wont make the throwdown but It is a lovely sentiment.


----------



## dforbes

I have been having computer problems this week, and although I have used my wifes computer to check in, I have not read as many posts as I usually do. I missed the post of Ron's passing. He always offered a lot to the site and I will miss him dearly. I think this tribute is a great idea. The people on this site never cease to amaze me, it is truely an extended family. My thoughts and prayers go out to Rons family.


----------



## lowandslow

I love Yoshida's. I use it quite a bit. I have some meat marinating in it now for tomorrow. I get mine at costco  and it's costco sized. I have also seen it at Winco. I think I will have to get in on this throwdown. If someone can't find it around let me know and I will be glad to help 

John


----------



## ecto1

I just picked up some Yoshida's and have a great idea.  SAMS size bottle so it is big.


----------



## meateater

I saw yoshidas at wal-mart today.


----------



## lugnutz

Meateater was it in with the bbq sauces?  I wouldn't even know  where to begin to look..maybe by the steak and worchestersire sauce?


----------



## lowandslow

Lugnutz said:


> Meateater was it in with the bbq sauces?  I wouldn't even know  where to begin to look..maybe by the steak and worchestersire sauce?


I know at Wal-Mart and Winco here it's in the asian/oriental section. Hope this helps.

John


----------



## lugnutz

Thanks!


----------



## meateater

Lugnutz said:


> Meateater was it in with the bbq sauces?  I wouldn't even know  where to begin to look..maybe by the steak and worchestersire sauce?


It was with the marinades and bbq sauces. They only had the original.


----------



## sumosmoke

*Entry deadline update (think that's big 'nuff? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






)*

*It would only be appropriate to announce the winner of this honorary TD, on Ron's birthday 10/3/10. To ensure proper time is allowed for voting, please note the change in the entry deadline date.*

*The entry deadline date is by midnight (EST) - 9/26/2010 (PM entries to Sumosmoke)*


----------



## deannc

I rummaged through the shelves today at a local wal mart and I'm going to hit Sam's Club up this week and see if they have it in my area.


----------



## beer-b-q

It may be a wild shot but if anyone has an Asian or Japanese Market you might try there... Just a Thought...


----------



## meateater

Here's a place I found. They have 3 flavors of yoshidas.

http://www.looneystuff.com/looneyst...ottle-ff80808117344aab011743ebd76145a5-p.html


----------



## sumosmoke

meateater said:


> Here's a place I found. They have 3 flavors of yoshidas.
> 
> http://www.looneystuff.com/looneyst...ottle-ff80808117344aab011743ebd76145a5-p.html


You do nice work hunting stuff down, thanks for the link!


----------



## meateater

sumosmoke said:


> You do nice work hunting stuff down, thanks for the link!


Google ninja at work....Waaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## scarbelly

If anyone needs me to pick some up at Costco and send to them I will be happy to do that - just send me a PM and we can make the arrangements


----------



## rdknb

Scarbelly said:


> If anyone needs me to pick some up at Costco and send to them I will be happy to do that - just send me a PM and we can make the arrangements


same here, I am going to join costco sat so if yo are east coast PM me


----------



## bmudd14474

Scarbelly said:


> If anyone needs me to pick some up at Costco and send to them I will be happy to do that - just send me a PM and we can make the arrangements


same here


----------



## sumosmoke

The weekend is fast approaching. Hope to receive some entries for the Sept TD!


----------



## ecto1

I got all my stuff but with a brisket planned for this weekend I am thinking next weekend.


----------



## sumosmoke

ECTO1 said:


> I got all my stuff but with a brisket planned for this weekend I am thinking next weekend.


Don't give away too much about your entry ....


----------



## ecto1

sumosmoke said:


> Don't give away too much about your entry ....


Oh no the brisket is for football tommarow I have something else planned for the throwdown.


----------



## deannc

Bump this back up with my happy find of a 64 oz bottle Yoshida's, Original Gourmet, at Sam's Club this afternoon after work!  Huge bottle for $6.58!  Flying out to Texas in the morning for a three day work trip and will have plenty of time sitting around the hotel room coming up with a plan for when I return the end of the week!


----------



## bcfishman

To a great man who loved to cook.

Ron tried to smoke anything and everything he ate.

I know the last couple years were tough on him.

I'll be looking for some Yoshidas for sure.

This would make him happy.


----------



## bmudd14474

Bump


----------



## squirrel

Oh wow, I have ten days to muster up the energy (been REALLY sick lately) to get this done. I so want to do this for Ron. He was so special to me even though I didn't know him as well as most of you guys. He sent me the sweetest message when I was sick a little while back. I have some pretty off the wall ideas too! Hehehe. Rest in peace my friend, you're gonna help me start a side-of-the-road, umm I mean cloud,  kinda place in heaven and Yoshido's will be our secret ingredient!!!

It does amaze me that someone you've never met in person, or even talked to on the phone could touch you in such a special, deep, true sorta way. That's how I feel about Ron.


----------



## meateater

Squirrel said:


> Oh wow, I have ten days to muster up the energy (been REALLY sick lately) to get this done. I so want to do this for Ron. He was so special to me even though I didn't know him as well as most of you guys. He sent me the sweetest message when I was sick a little while back. I have some pretty off the wall ideas too! Hehehe. Rest in peace my friend, you're gonna help me start a side-of-the-road, umm I mean cloud,  kinda place in heaven and Yoshido's will be our secret ingredient!!!
> 
> It does amaze me that someone you've never met in person, or even talked to on the phone could touch you in such a special, deep, true sorta way. That's how I feel about Ron.


You should have seen the Rukus when he was banned!  Yes, RonP is a great member. I hope your feeling better and looking forward to your kick butt entry, Squirrel Style.


----------



## beer-b-q

Squirrel said:


> Oh wow, I have ten days to muster up the energy (been REALLY sick lately) to get this done. I so want to do this for Ron. He was so special to me even though I didn't know him as well as most of you guys. He sent me the sweetest message when I was sick a little while back*. I have some pretty off the wall ideas too! *Hehehe. Rest in peace my friend, you're gonna help me start a side-of-the-road, umm I mean cloud,  kinda place in heaven and Yoshido's will be our secret ingredient!!!
> 
> It does amaze me that someone you've never met in person, or even talked to on the phone could touch you in such a special, deep, true sorta way. That's how I feel about Ron.


Let me guess, Yoshida basted Rack of Squirrel Ribs with Chipotle...


----------



## olecrosseyes

WOW!!

I've been away for a bit, picked up a Pork Loin I'm going to French for the smoker and after this post for the Sept Throw Down heading,,    about got me choked up! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now to browse and see whats up for Sunday.

Nope not tonight. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  See you all tomorrow. Good night.

Denny O

RIP! Buddy!!


----------



## squirrel

LOL BBQ! You just got me disqualified!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Surely you know it's not the ribs of the Squirrel that are great for grillin', it's the, ummm, HINEY! 

Squirrel butt is so big they can't find the last chair she sat it.

Squirrel butt is so big it has to be weighed on the Richter scale.

Squirrel butt is so big it has more crack than a drug dealer.

Okay, I'll stop now.


----------



## ecto1

I am prepping my entry right now should be going on the smoker @ 4:00 pm CDST.


----------



## bbally

ECTO1 said:


> I am prepping my entry right now should be going on the smoker @ 4:00 pm CDST.


Warning Smack talk
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





No need to continue... the winning entry has already been uploaded


----------



## ecto1

bbally said:


> Warning Smack talk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to continue... the winning entry has already been uploaded


The only way the winning entry has been uploaded is if when I am done i find a Delorean some crazy old man and 1.21 Gigawatts of electricity.

On the not so competitive side I think I could drink this Yoshida with a straw over ice. It is good.


----------



## meateater

I want to see 50 entries. Can it be done?


----------



## sumosmoke

50 entries ... that's a tall order ... trying to make sure I'm kept busy, Meateater? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 LOL


----------



## sumosmoke

We're heading into the final week to submit entries for the Yoshida's TD.


----------



## ecto1

I got mine in have no illusions of grander but I did have fun.


----------



## pit 4 brains

How many entries so far? I'm bettin' there'll be alot of firsts, including me..


----------



## meateater

Bumping this post.


----------



## meateater

Bump.


----------



## Bearcarver

My turn
Bump!


----------



## ecto1

Bumpitty Bump Bump Bump


----------



## sqwib

I'm so bummed, couldn't find any Yoshidas for last weeks cook, anyhow I had a very successful smoke.

Will post a q-view later this week.

And post my Yoshidas recipe after the TD

sorry guys


----------



## beer-b-q

*Only 3 Days Left to Get Those Entries Turned In...*


----------



## bmudd14474

Bump


----------



## mythmaster

I don't know nuthin' 'bout no Yoshida's.  I'm hoping that somebody comes up with some kind of a smoked Teriyaki, though, so I can mooch off of their recipe.  Is that even possible?  I dunno.

Carry on.


----------



## Bearcarver

mythmaster said:


> I don't know nuthin' 'bout no Yoshida's.  I'm hoping that somebody comes up with some kind of a smoked Teriyaki, though, so I can mooch off of their recipe.  Is that even possible?  I dunno.
> 
> Carry on.


I hope so---I had the same idea!


----------



## squirrel

Talk about waiting until the last minute! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I have my ingredients and I hope to put it all together tomorrow or Sunday. The only Yoshida's I could find was at Sam's and it is the original. I do love this stuff. No wonder Ron was the Yoshida's guy. I sure hope he is watching all of us who are using his fave. I miss you Ron and I hope you like what I am preparing for you! I will do my best to not screw it up! And, if I do, my kitties will love you even more!


----------



## beer-b-q

Squirrel said:


> Talk about waiting until the last minute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *  I have my ingredients and I hope to put it all together tomorrow or Sunday.* The only Yoshida's I could find was at Sam's and it is the original. I do love this stuff. No wonder Ron was the Yoshida's guy. I sure hope he is watching all of us who are using his fave. I miss you Ron and I hope you like what I am preparing for you! I will do my best to not screw it up! And, if I do, my kitties will love you even more!


*Remember, Sunday is the last day to turn in...*
*Remember, Sunday is the last day to turn in...*
*Remember, Sunday is the last day to turn in...*
*Remember, Sunday is the last day to turn in...*
*Remember, Sunday is the last day to turn in...*
*Remember, Sunday is the last day to turn in...*
*Remember, Sunday is the last day to turn in...*
*Remember, Sunday is the last day to turn in...*
*Remember, Sunday is the last day to turn in...*
*Remember, Sunday is the last day to turn in...*
*Remember, Sunday is the last day to turn in...*
*Remember, Sunday is the last day to turn in...*
*Remember, Sunday is the last day to turn in...*


----------



## meateater

Squirrel said:


> Talk about waiting until the last minute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have my ingredients and I hope to put it all together tomorrow or Sunday. The only Yoshida's I could find was at Sam's and it is the original. I do love this stuff. No wonder Ron was the Yoshida's guy. I sure hope he is watching all of us who are using his fave. I miss you Ron and I hope you like what I am preparing for you! I will do my best to not screw it up! And, if I do, my kitties will love you even more!


Squirrel Girl, I got mine in, what ya got? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  OK this is a rally to get a plate in to honor a great member. RonP was a fixture on this board and deserves a last great smoke. Personally this is a sendoff for me, not a comp.


----------



## squirrel

I agree meateater, this is not at all about the competition for me either. Not that I'm not gonna whip YOUR butt though! LOL! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I haven't even started yet, but today looks like a mighty fine day for cooking. I'm making Bananas Foster French Toast for breakfast so everything else is down hill from there!!

I'm gonna try to get a photo of the flambe part and I hope I don't burn my house down!


----------



## rdknb

I was all ready to do the smoke and my smoker broke :(  Watching this on by the side lines


----------



## richoso1

Squirrel said:


> I agree meateater, this is not at all about the competition for me either. Not that I'm not gonna whip YOUR butt though! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't even started yet, but today looks like a mighty fine day for cooking. I'm making Bananas Foster French Toast for breakfast so everything else is down hill from there!!
> 
> I'm gonna try to get a photo of the flambe part and I hope I don't burn my house down!


Call me as soon as the flame goes out, Cheetos ain't cutting it this morning...


----------



## Bearcarver

Squirrel said:


> I agree meateater, this is not at all about the competition for me either. Not that I'm not gonna whip YOUR butt though! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't even started yet, but today looks like a mighty fine day for cooking. I'm making Bananas Foster French Toast for breakfast so everything else is down hill from there!!
> 
> I'm gonna try to get a photo of the flambe part and I hope I don't burn my house down!


If it starts, get out of there!

Don't want any Smoked Squirrel today.


----------



## squirrel




----------



## bmudd14474

Get those entries in. Time is short.


----------



## meateater

Time for a bump.


----------



## sumosmoke

Less than 8 hours remain until the entry window closes. Thanks to those of you that have entered.


----------



## squirrel

It's been raining here all day. Wouldn't you know I would wait until the last minute and then it rains. Oh well, I love a challenge especially since it's for Ron. I'm still smoking away! Looks like I'll be taking it down to the wire. I'm having a blast though! I just waxed my floors yesterday and I came running inside a few minutes ago and busted my hiney! LOL! I wish I could have gotten that on video. Hehe, little sista was scrambling. Scared the crap outta my kitties. They are both in a fetal position hiding under the bed. Atleast I didn't have any food in my hands to spill, now that wouldn't have been too funny. Check out this video of old folks falling down. I got a chuckle out of it. I have a feeling I'm gonna be sore tomorrow! I better get back to work!


----------



## meateater

Squirrel said:


> It's been raining here all day. Wouldn't you know I would wait until the last minute and then it rains. Oh well, I love a challenge especially since it's for Ron. I'm still smoking away! Looks like I'll be taking it down to the wire. I'm having a blast though! I just waxed my floors yesterday and I came running inside a few minutes ago and busted my hiney! LOL! I wish I could have gotten that on video. Hehe, little sista was scrambling. Scared the crap outta my kitties. They are both in a fetal position hiding under the bed. Atleast I didn't have any food in my hands to spill, now that wouldn't have been too funny. Check out this video of old folks falling down. I got a chuckle out of it. I have a feeling I'm gonna be sore tomorrow! I better get back to work!



GO SQUIRREL GO!! 1:18 I was picturing you scrambling..LMBO.


----------



## meateater

One last one!


----------



## richoso1

It is 5:45 pm PST, and I just sent in my tribute entry. Three cheers for RonP!

Ron, I know you're looking down and laughing at us, but it's all good my friend.

Rich


----------



## squirrel

I just sent mine in too, nothing like waiting til the last minute! Here's to you Ron! I had lots of fun putting this together and I laughed and had the best time thinking of you. Hugs to you fine sir!


----------



## meateater

LAST CALL!


----------



## bbally

I can not wait to see The pictures!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sumosmoke

bbally said:


> I can not wait to see The pictures!!!!!!!!!!!


Sorry .... got lots of entries, folks. Creating the thread, now ... :)


----------



## bbally

sumosmoke said:


> Sorry .... got lots of entries, folks. Creating the thread, now ... :)


No need for Sorry, I know it is a lot of work to put it together.  I just really could not wait to see what people came up with for RonP!


----------

